# background feststehend



## TailDan (20. August 2001)

hi weiss einer wie ich das hinbekomme das sich das bg-bild beim scrollen nicht mitbewegt?


----------



## GoLLuM (20. August 2001)

*ich weiß es*

...und selfhtml weiß es auch. benutz doch mal die vielen funktionen dieses boards. in selfhtml steht das auf jeden fall drin, unter hintergrund/hintergründen etc.
schau mal da nach.

aber das müsste sowas sein wie background-style="assignement=fixed" oder so


----------



## bdragon (20. August 2001)

background: #004364 url(/images/bg_grid.gif) fixed;

So ungefähr in deinem CSS File eintragen. Die Farben und die URL musst du natürlich ändern.

Wenn Du Fragen hast

bdragon


----------



## PI930N (20. August 2001)

Und wie bekomme ich es hin das ein background eine feste position und grösse hat also wenn ich kleinere oder grössere auflösungen bennutze sich nix verändert ?  oder anders ein layer mit div transparent ist ?


----------



## GoLLuM (22. August 2001)

schau am besten bei selfhtml .

das steht wirklich ALLES drin!

nich böse sein, aber keiner hat lust in selfhtml nachzuschaun, und das dann hier zu posten. kannste auch selbst machen. einfach mal ein wenig bei CSS und hintergrund stöbern!


----------



## PI930N (22. August 2001)

Jo werd ich machen...



thx


----------

